# Stuffed bacon wrapped jalapeño poppers



## ddavis5010 (Feb 16, 2013)

20130216_173221.jpg



__ ddavis5010
__ Feb 16, 2013






 Halved jalapeños stuffed with fresh smoked pulled pork topped with cream cheese and cheddar cheese wrapped in bacon!! Ill let you guys know!


----------



## boykjo (Feb 16, 2013)

looks like a great start...... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   whats everyone else going to eat....lol

Joe


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 16, 2013)

Man, I love me some PP stuffed ABTs!!!!

Keep that q-view comin'

Bill


----------



## ddavis5010 (Feb 16, 2013)

20130216_200744.jpg



__ ddavis5010
__ Feb 16, 2013






Heres the jalapeño poppers!













20130216_201652.jpg



__ ddavis5010
__ Feb 16, 2013






Heres the bacon wrapped chicken!


----------



## boykjo (Feb 18, 2013)

They look tastey.............


----------

